# water questions



## mensa (Nov 25, 2015)

hi everyone
so as I transition from fowlr to mixed reef set up (just a few softy frags) I have questions.
I think I have a grasp of the mag-cal-alk relationship but what I need is a regimen that I can follow. say over a week should I set mag first or cal
or, I just don't know.so something like 
day 1 test and dose mag
day 2 test and dose cal
day 3 test and dose alk
day 7 water change
how am i doing so far? anything else? 
also do you pre-dose your top-up water with anything... seems to me r/o-di would be completely stripped of anything no trace elements no cal or buffers or do they concentrate in the tank like salt does
please feel free to enlighten me because sometimes...
"you just don't know,what you don't know"

wishing you clear waters my friends


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

You don't need to dose anything if you're just keeping a few softies.

I don't, and I have xenia, zoas, and even montiporas growing wild.

I don't even change water frequently, maybe 15% every couple of months.


----------



## mensa (Nov 25, 2015)

that's the approach I have taken so far, but in 6 months these few frags have
shown little sign of growth and id really like to get more and have them grow out. but until I know that I can properly control the environment I'm not going
to proceed. so I want to behave like there are sensitive corals in the tank. so I can learn this.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

mensa said:


> that's the approach I have taken so far, but in 6 months these few frags have
> shown little sign of growth and id really like to get more and have them grow out. but until I know that I can properly control the environment I'm not going
> to proceed. so I want to behave like there are sensitive corals in the tank. so I can learn this.


I would look more into light and nutrient levels than dosing.


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

So I have a 30g mixed reef, I do 15-20% water changes every week. Every once in a while I'll test Alk (I don't have test kits of Ca or Mag yet). When it starts creeping low I'll do an extra water change that week. This is how I've been doing it for a few years (before had a 10g) and it's worked out well.


----------



## mensa (Nov 25, 2015)

are you able to grow not just sustain corals
I ask because I cant buy these $100 plus dollar corals and colonies of corals
im going to have to grow them out from frags so with next to nothing happening in half a year I gotta up my game. 
if this is gonna take upwards of 2 years i gotta do a major re-think of this whole thing.
so then given good conditions how long does everyone think growing some zoe frags into a colony on a baseball sized rock might take


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

mensa said:


> are you able to grow not just sustain corals
> 
> I ask because I cant buy these $100 plus dollar corals and colonies of corals
> 
> ...


I've sold a few hundred dollars worth of frags that I've grown. I mainly have zoa's and plays. I have birdsnest and green slime sps that are growing. Haven't had the best of luck growing LPS.


----------



## mensa (Nov 25, 2015)

this is encouraging
still hoping for some more guidance on the parameter thing
and I really don't know what if anything these things eat (zoe, xenia, paly)
there just in there. The fish get fed various foods but I do nothing for these corals
don't even know if im suppose to


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

mensa said:


> this is encouraging
> still hoping for some more guidance on the parameter thing
> and I really don't know what if anything these things eat (zoe, xenia, paly)
> there just in there. The fish get fed various foods but I do nothing for these corals
> don't even know if im suppose to


Zoas, xenia, and palys don't need to eat anything.

What temperature is your water? Do you have any algae issues? Do you have enough light? What is your salinity?

I went through the same thing as you. For the longest time my corals didn't grow. Then I added a skimmer to the system, changed stock light bulbs to Giesmann bulbs, and over several months began to see marked growth in my corals.

I also increased my water temperature from 78F to 82F. I made the mistake of doing it too quickly, and my xenia was shocked for a few days. However, it recovered and is now growing wild.


----------



## MStnbrgn (Oct 11, 2015)

What do you light the tank with? I've never had issues with growing any lps or softies without any dosing at all. Lighting is a huge factor and they do prefer slighlty "dirtier" water. With little to no corals your levels won't fluctuate and you can keep everything very stable by doing regular water changes


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

what are your current numbers? WHat is your demand? Do not dose anything until you figure out what your demand is. I doubt you have much of a demand for C,A+M


----------

